# this time not Yuki...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, he knows he a smart dog!


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki with his collar i made for him out of some old stuff that was lying around. it has a chain and nylon webbing almost like a choker but doesnt "choke".


----------

